# Tikka T3 vs Remington 700 VTR



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I am in the market for a new rifle in the .308 caliber. I have done some research and the two I like are the Tikka T3 lite and the Rem 700 VTR. The VTR looks cool but from what I read it doesnt really shoot better than the T3. The VTR has trouble with the barrell heating up when you shoot a few rounds thru it. Everything I have read about the T3 has been really really good. Smooth bolt, adjustable trigger, and good groupings. It isnt the greatest looking gun but sounds like it shoots better. Does anyone have these guns and if so can you offer any knowledge on either gun. Also Im in Mobile and if by chance your know where I could get one in the area I would appreciate it. I found some on Buds Gun Shop on the internet but id like to shop local if I could. Ill take suggestions for other guns as well. Only got about 800 or less to spend. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I was in the same predicament a couple years ago, flipped a coin ended up with a T3 stainless light in 270 and have never looked back. Tack driver is an understatement with Hornady 130sst' s. I think you'll be happy either way but the Tikka is a fine gun!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Tikka!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a T3 in stainless .308 and absolutely love it. It is super accurate and shoots as consistent as you could ever want. I highly highly recommend it


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I was in the same predicament a couple years ago, flipped a coin ended up with a T3 stainless light in 270 and have never looked back. Tack driver is an understatement with Hornady 130sst' s. I think you'll be happy either way but the Tikka is a fine gun!


 X2...........i know nothing of the 700 but i shoot a t3 lite stainless in .270 also and its a suberb gun i also got it in realtree hardwoods and its sharp looking


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this a hunting rifle, paper puncher, long range Hunter???

The tikka is very accurate but they only make it in one length action... long. If you are wanting the .308 and you decide on tikka you may as well opt for the 30-06 since your going to have a long action receiver any way and have the extra velocity. They simply use a different bolt stop and install a spacer in the magazine for the short action cartridges like the .308.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

+1 Tikka. I have one in .270 myself


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Tikka without a doubt.my only hangup is not having the advantage of a short action.the tikka 308 has the same bolt throw as the 30 06.as far as accuracy it blows my old savage away.i dropped a doe thurs at 287 yards And one 45 min before at 240 yards.both were drt.im getting less than quarter inch groups at 100 yards.im 5 for 5 on my tikka so far.4 were bang flops 1 ran 25 yards shooting the winchester silvertips.the recoil is sharp though cause the gun is light.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

T3 in stainless .270 for me. This one will be with me for a long time!!!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Picked up a lot of guns when getting my son his first full size rifle. Held and shouldered the Tikka T3 and he immediatley said it felt the best and I thought so too. Put a Nikon on it and it is a dream to shoot in .270 Rem. I would definatley buy this same gun for myself.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang sounds like us PFF ers are single handedly funding Tikka, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought 2 last year. One for my oldest and one for my self.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i was just thinking the same thing they should put this on a tikka ad.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

maybe thats my problem, i need to join the tikka club and start seeing deer everywhere.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tikka T3 Hunter in .270. I haven't had to track one yet. I shoot Remington 130 grain accutip's through it.


----------



## jaw jacker jr (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a tikka t3 25-06. Not saying it is all the gun but by far the best shooting I've ever owned. I was bad about flinching before pulling the trigger but with tikka you don't have time to flinch the trigger is sweeeeet. When you think about pulling the trigger you have already shot. Shot to bucks in black water this year a long ways off so far I thought I was shooting at the same deer twice. Thought there was no way I hit them almost didn't go look. Went anyway once I got some land marks and both deer where laying there.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Where did you all buy your Tikka's? Local? I'm looking for one now.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I caught Black Friday last year at BPS. They were $100 off. I have heard of good deals at Scotts. But other than that??


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

although i personally choose not to spend my money there anymore i bought my tikka and my meopta scope together at scotts in jay


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I bought my tikka at Scott's in pensacola along with a meopta scope.. Awesome shooting gun


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm all about American products myself and want to say remy 700, however I bought a tikka after really playing and shooting one


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tikka mines a .270 wsm its probably taken well over 50 deer.with none being lost.


----------



## jaw jacker jr (Mar 12, 2010)

Bought mine from outcast when they sold guns I was living in Alabama and couldn't get anyone to order me one because i wanted the 25-06 called outcast and had it within a week.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I looked all over for the WSM, nobody had one when I was looking!!!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a Tikka T3 .308 that drives nails


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I know several people that own both guns. They all love them, I personally prefer the tikka, but the Remington is still an awesome gun.


----------



## YakAttack121 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have 7mm-08 tikka and its one of the baddest guns around I've only had 2 deer run more than 50 yards most of them just drop


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had both a Tikka and a VTR in .308. Both shot about the same as far as accuracy goes. The vtr had a built in brake on it and was extremely loud. I did not like the safety on the Tikka and often found my clothes or bag had caught and flipped it to fire while walking in or out of the woods. Ultimately the safety issue is why I got rid of it. 

If .308 is your caliber check out the Savage Model 10 Precision Carbine. More accurate than both the tikka and vtr. Aluminum bedded stock, accu trigger, 3pos safety, and sub moa accuracy.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I've had both a Tikka and a VTR in .308. Both shot about the same as far as accuracy goes. The vtr had a built in brake on it and was extremely loud. I did not like the safety on the Tikka and often found my clothes or bag had caught and flipped it to fire while walking in or out of the woods. Ultimately the safety issue is why I got rid of it.
> 
> If .308 is your caliber check out the Savage Model 10 Precision Carbine. More accurate than both the tikka and vtr. Aluminum bedded stock, accu trigger, 3pos safety, and sub moa accuracy.


Had 2 savage 30 06 and they both shot mediocre.brother had 1 that was dead on.I tried everything in both those guns but groups still sucked.the high dollar one s was the worse.had 4 deer last year I never found shooting that savage.this year every deer ive shot with my tikka but 1 has been bang flops and the 1 was a 212 yard shot she ran 30 yards.I'm gettin less than 1/4 in groups at 100.I've shot almost double of what I got last year and not 1 lost.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I went to check out the T3 at a gun shop in Troy while I was up there hunting with a buddy and they didnt have any in stock. I messed up and shouldered the Sako 85 .308 and it was all over after that. I absolutely love the gun. It was alot more that I wanted to spend but I wanted a nice gun and I got one. Its a very accurate gun and it doesnt weigh very much at all. I dropped the trigger pounds to as low as it will go and it shoots really sweet. Really glad I chose it over the VTR. It was really heavy and bulky.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

ishmel407 said:


> I went to check out the T3 at a gun shop in Troy while I was up there hunting with a buddy and they didnt have any in stock. I messed up and shouldered the Sako 85 .308 and it was all over after that. I absolutely love the gun. It was alot more that I wanted to spend but I wanted a nice gun and I got one. Its a very accurate gun and it doesnt weigh very much at all. I dropped the trigger pounds to as low as it will go and it shoots really sweet. Really glad I chose it over the VTR. It was really heavy and bulky.


Thats gonna be my next one in 7mm mag.My Tikka is dead on every time i pull the trigger.Does get shot in the neck out to 150 yards and drop on the dime.Out of 12 deer ive killed this year 8 being with the tikka they have all ran a total of 25 yards combined!
Still 12 days left and rut is gettin fired up out there right now.Ill be there tommorrow morning for the week..Cant wait


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Tikka T3 Lite Stainless in 7-08... Tack driver out of the box. My son has fired the rifle 6 times at deer and dropped five in their tracks. The only reason for the extra shot was he flinched at 250 yards on his recent 8 point and dropped him on the second shot through the heart. I shoot a Sako 280 and it's bad ass also...


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Tat I have the 7 mag version and love it with my nikon on top of it!!


----------

